# Phone Memory Vs Class 10 Microsd On D2G



## mr.inter (Nov 20, 2011)

Can anybody tell me which one of phone memory and a class 10 MicroSD are fastest please? I'm using with a D2G with stock GB ROM (for now)


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

phone memory is faster than microsd.


----------



## mr.inter (Nov 20, 2011)

I also pretended that but I became doubtful about class 10 cards.


----------

